# Whats the best brush corona makes



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Im looking to jump on the corona band 
Wagon which brushes are best for cuttin


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I like the cortez for cutting and the Ryan for trim.


----------



## hill202 (Aug 15, 2013)

I tried a Silk today for the first time and loved it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll second the Cortez, as its my go-to brush for 80% of what I do. I also like to start out with a 3" brush, and will step down in size only as necessary. My train of thought is to always use the largest brush you are comfortable with for any given task. 

I will admit though, I've been using a chinex more and more lately and really like the Excalibur.


----------



## Wildcats1 (Aug 26, 2013)

While only a paint store guy and not a professional painter, I gotta say I'm all in on the Excalibur. I love the stiffness and just the overall way it feels. Love the Ultrafast covers also, but only for inside as they do not hold up terribly well on stucco exteriors sometimes. 

We have really expanded our Corona brush and roller cover lines to really be our most prominent brand over Wooster and Purdy. Doesn't hurt that we are the only Corona dealer in the area.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Like the Chinex, but hearing more and more that the Cortez is a winner. I need to try that one.


----------



## marksimon112 (Aug 28, 2013)

Yupp corona and chinex!


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Chicago loop


----------



## rwransom (Aug 7, 2013)

Love the Cortez for cut in. Marquis is sweet for oil on trim.


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a dozen Cortez brushes in my brush coffin. :thumbup:


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I will admit though, I've been using a chinex more and more lately and really like the Excalibur.


 Same here. We tried the Excalibur in acrylics a while back and now I am even using it in oil. The Monterey is a nice soft brush, but still cuts in pretty well. We have been trying them on trim and doors with favorable results. I believe Corona is the better brush manufacturer out there these days. 
Still prefer the Purdy Pro-Extra as a cut in brush for walls, although they wear out very quickly in my opinion.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

This will be the 15,001 time I've typed this...

Corona Bronson 3" oval champagne bristle magic brush.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Can't wait to see 15,002

....


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> This will be the 15,001 time I've typed this...
> 
> Corona Bronson 3" oval champagne bristle magic brush.


I still have no idea what your talkin about


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> This will be the 15,001 time I've typed this...
> 
> Corona Bronson 3" oval champagne bristle magic brush.


What was that again?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I just bought a case of the Codys.


----------



## hill202 (Aug 15, 2013)

How many come in a case?


----------



## promax (Jan 30, 2011)

I have never tried the cortez (will be soon). I will say that I have used the chinex line and it is the best out there. 3in EDGE chinex is my go to 99% of the time. For small trim and casings I use the 2 1/2 EDGE chinex. These hold up and clean up like a dream. Every time I pick up a purdy these days im always disappointed. The last time I was painting a door I lost 8 bristles by the end with the Purdy. (lol yes I counted). To date I have never shed a bristle with a corona. That says something.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> I still have no idea what your talkin about





Schmidt & Co. said:


> What was that again?


...knuckleheads...


----------

